# Oreo and Sugar - New Pics



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a few new photos of my baby girls.  

Peek-a-boo, I see you!










And Ms. Innocent Eyes! I'm not falling for it...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO those are great!


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ha Ha... that's great, and they're are SO cute!


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

ratlover122 said:


> Ha Ha... that's great, and they're are SO cute!


I still love the "innocent eyes" pic of Oreo.


----------

